# Aal ausnehmen



## trixi (17. Februar 2008)

_*Hallo 

wie machen ich ein Aal richtig Küchenfertig 
Ausnehmen und weiter einscheiden am ende wegen den Nieren
das ist Ok aber dann

Haut ab ?
in Salz legen ?

ich weiß gar nicht so richtig weiter

eins aber weiß ich wenn ich welche habe möchte 
ich die Räuchern!

Gruß aus Bottrop

*_​


----------



## Mogway96 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aal ausnehmen*

Moin Trixi,

schau mal hier - vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter!


----------



## Danfreak (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aal ausnehmen*

Vor allem Vorsicht, das Du Dich nicht selbst verletzt und Aalblut in die Wunde kommt, das ist nämlich giftig.


----------

